# What is the best car to buy for Uber?



## Anthony Gabriana

What would be the most comfortable car of passengers, best mpg and most reliable.


----------



## rideshare2870

The Toyota Prius. For some people it’s hard to admit that.


----------



## NorCalPhil

The cheapest car you can pay cash for that gets good mileage and is reliable.


----------



## Jay Dean

Buying the cheapest car and becoming friends with a master mechanic lol

They say crown Vic’s go up to 500k and can get at a police auction fairly cheap, just sayin


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

Chevrolet BOLT.


----------



## NapsterSA

Camry, 4-5 years old, with less than 100K miles, paid in full or with a payment term of no longer than 24 months.


----------



## jaxbeachrides

I used to think the prius was best until I encountered all of the complex heating and cooling issues they encounter. I owned 6 and wouldn't buy another due to the no advance warning shutdown alone.

Honda civic hybrid was the best I owned so far. Tight on space but solid honda reliability with no crazy issues.

My latest and greatest shocker has been Chevy HHR. A solid drivetrain, can run on ethanol for about 7 cents a mile


----------



## ECOMCON

rideshare2870 said:


> The Toyota Prius. For some people it's hard to admit that.


Prius is the perfect 50mpg low maintenance work horse = higher driver profits


----------



## Bbonez

Anthony Gabriana said:


> What would be the most comfortable car of passengers


What does this even mean? But Toyota reliably is hard to beat. I think the Hyundai Ioniq has the best MPG. You're in Vegas so you should get something that qualifies for Lux or higher. Look at the Lincoln hybrid.


----------



## ECOMCON

Bbonez said:


> What does this even mean? But Toyota reliably is hard to beat. I think the Hyundai Ioniq has the best MPG. You're in Vegas so you should get something that qualifies for Lux or higher. Look at the Lincoln hybrid.


Passenger comfort.....?​


----------



## Darrell Green Fan

I just got off the phone with several mechanics. They all had the same thought on hybrids. The only way to make this profitable is to get a cheap car and drive it until it dies, with a Honda or Toyota that can be 300,000 miles. But the batteries simply aren't expected to last nearly that long. The after market replacements have been problematic, a junk yard battery can last a decade or 3 months. And nobody seems big on the idea of replacing just the bad module as was suggested here. . So you are forced to decide if it makes any sense what so ever to invest $5,000 into a 10 year old car with 200,000 miles on it. And even if you do that $5,000 can buy a lot of gas.

Nope for me I'll stick with my gas Civic for now, then another or a Corolla.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

I’m a Toyota, Honda guy myself but don’t think it’s nessarily best for rideshare. Whatever you can get your hands on for under 2k that runs is best. Everyone is saying hybrids but gas is cheap right now. Depreciation is our biggest expense at the moment. As a matter of fact im about to buy a 2003 Saturn to drive Uber instead of my 2017.


----------



## ECOMCON

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I just got off the phone with several mechanics. They all had the same thought on hybrids. The only way to make this profitable is to get a cheap car and drive it until it dies, with a Honda or Toyota that can be 300,000 miles. But the batteries simply aren't expected to last nearly that long. The after market replacements have been problematic, a junk yard battery can last a decade or 3 months. And nobody seems big on the idea of replacing just the bad module as was suggested here. . So you are forced to decide if it makes any sense what so ever to invest $5,000 into a 10 year old car with 200,000 miles on it. And even if you do that $5,000 can buy a lot of gas.
> 
> Nope for me I'll stick with my gas Civic for now, then another or a Corolla.


Mechanics love when u stick with ICE.
More repair $$$ in their pockets.

U need to do your research independently online


----------



## rideshare2870

I answered your question earlier but here is how I would do ridesharing:

1.) I said the Prius earlier and I’m still sticking to it even though it’ a broad statement

2.) The car you already own

3.) Any car that’s 2-3 years newer than the minimum year allowed on the platform. I like this third option because it’s probably a cheap option and it gives you an exit plan out of rideshare quickly with minimum risk if you want to leave ridesharing behind.


----------



## TomTheAnt

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> As a matter of fact im about to buy a 2003 Saturn to drive Uber instead of my 2017.


Uber accepts 15+ year old cars in your area?


----------



## dryverjohn

In Clt, 15 years or newer. Considering that a car that was built in 2003, could be a 2004 model year. Should be no problem. The self inspection here and no pictures requirement, lets just about any car qualify.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Well technically no but practically it’s getting put on the road.


----------



## TomTheAnt

dryverjohn said:


> In Clt, 15 years or newer. Considering that a car that was built in 2003, could be a 2004 model year. Should be no problem. The self inspection here and no pictures requirement, lets just about any car qualify.


Sure, but if somebody says they are buying a 2003 Saturn, usually that means they are indeed buying a 2003 model year Saturn. But anyway... Good luck w/the Saturn, Devil.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Uber don’t really care if you tell them an ‘01 is an ‘07 if it looks it they roll with it, hench over saturation.


----------



## tohunt4me

The one you can AFFORD !


Anthony Gabriana said:


> What would be the most comfortable car of passengers, best mpg and most reliable.





dryverjohn said:


> In Clt, 15 years or newer. Considering that a car that was built in 2003, could be a 2004 model year. Should be no problem. The self inspection here and no pictures requirement, lets just about any car qualify.


8 years or Newer in New Orleans !

Same for Taxi too.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan

ECOMCON said:


> Mechanics love when u stick with ICE.
> More repair $$$ in their pockets.
> 
> U need to do your research independently online


Well seeing as I'd need to have it repaired locally I felt the best thing to do would be to call several local shops. I could only find one in 5 calls that actually works on hybrid batteries and he was the one to say replacing one module or getting an after market battery was problematic. Every single one said it's probably best to stick with gas as gas is cheap now and the car will run much longer without this looming expense.

I was bummed, I really want to upgrade to a Camry hybrid.


----------



## ECOMCON

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Well seeing as I'd need to have it repaired locally I felt the best thing to do would be to call several local shops. I could only find one in 5 calls that actually works on hybrid batteries and he was the one to say replacing one module or getting an after market battery was problematic. Every single one said it's probably best to stick with gas as gas is cheap now and the car will run much longer without this looming expense.
> 
> I was bummed, I really want to upgrade to a Camry hybrid.


Dude, there are fleets of police, taxi & government hybrids worldwide with maintenance records that don't support those guys positions.
But whatever, Stick with ICE, the model T of propulsion


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Well seeing as I'd need to have it repaired locally I felt the best thing to do would be to call several local shops. I could only find one in 5 calls that actually works on hybrid batteries and he was the one to say replacing one module or getting an after market battery was problematic. Every single one said it's probably best to stick with gas as gas is cheap now and the car will run much longer without this looming expense.
> 
> I was bummed, I really want to upgrade to a Camry hybrid.


Now is a poor time to invest in a hybrid. We are at the beginning of the age of the electric car.


ECOMCON said:


> Dude, there are fleets of police, taxi & government hybrids worldwide with maintenance records that don't support those guys positions.
> But whatever, Stick with ICE, the model T of propulsion





ECOMCON said:


> Dude, there are fleets of police, taxi & government hybrids worldwide with maintenance records that don't support those guys positions.
> But whatever, Stick with ICE, the model T of propulsion


They didn't give him bad advice. Gas is so cheap at the moment he would not make up the difference in cost with fuel savings. That's without taking into account replacing batteries.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver

Dude get a high mileage Hummer H2. 

For some reason the older they are and more miles, the less they brake . 

Garaunteed 5 star from Pax!


----------



## ECOMCON

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Now is a poor time to invest in a hybrid. We are at the beginning of the age of the electric car.
> 
> They didn't give him bad advice. Gas is so cheap at the moment he would not make up the difference in cost with fuel savings. That's without taking into account replacing batteries.


......said the uber driver 

Dude, unlike u I don't offer personal uber driver opinions, I offer documented studies and reports.

Currently Toyota, the WORLDS largest car and truck manufacture disagrees with "TheDevilisaParttimer "

:woot: Shocking :woot:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

ECOMCON said:


> ......said the uber driver
> 
> Toyota, the WORLDS largest car and truck manufacture disagrees with TheDevilisaParttimer


 I doubt they do, I have a Rav 4 xle and the hybrid version was still >$5000 more for an extra 10mpg. All hybrids cost a nice bit more than their counterparts. Gas is too cheap for hybrids to be cost effective at the moment and the future belongs to electric cars in this segment. So anyone buying a hybrid will not profit now or later down the line, just a bad all around decision.


----------



## ECOMCON

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I doubt they do, I have a Rav 4 xle and the hybrid version was still >$5000 more for an extra 10mpg. All hybrids cost a nice bit more than their counterparts. Gas is too cheap for hybrids to be cost effective at the moment and the future belongs to electric cars in this segment. So anyone buying a hybrid will not profit now or later down the line, just a bad all around decision.


Stop being so "uber" shortsighted. Fuel is inexpensive now. Near future prices are expected to rise.

Don't tell me hybrid is a "bad decision"
Tell Toyota.
"_Hello Akio Toyoda, this is _TheDevilisaParttimer _an uber driver in Atlanta, I feel you're taking your global company in the wrong direct. I use current gas prices as my supporting evidence. Hello? hello Mr Toyoda??? "
_
_







_​


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Well Toyota sells most of the hybrids, of course they never believe it's a bad time to buy a hybrid. Do you believe Jordan's make you jump higher too? When gas go back up in price full electric cars will have replaced the hybrid.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Well Toyota sells most of the hybrids, of course they never believe it's a bad time to buy a hybrid. Do you believe Jordan's make you jump higher too? When gas go back up in price full electric cars will have replaced the hybrid.


Also man don't discredit anyone because they drive Uber. Most of us do this part time and have an occupation.


----------



## ECOMCON

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Well Toyota sells most of the hybrids, of course they never believe it's a bad time to buy a hybrid. Do you believe Jordan's make you jump higher too? When gas go back up in price full electric cars will have replaced the hybrid.
> 
> Also man don't discredit anyone because they drive Uber. Most of us do this part time and have an occupation.


Right the "other occupation"

I stand corrected, the financially illiterate
are "qualified" to offer their opinions.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

ECOMCON said:


> Right the "other occupation"
> 
> I stand corrected, the financially illiterate
> are "qualified" to offer their opinions.


Currently I'm in warehouse work where I make 50k/year. However I was a lead bookkeeper for 6 years along with many accounting and financial courses. I also have other skills too and far from financially illiterate. Also numbers are not opinionated, hybrids upfront additional cost will not be offset by the cheap gas. Once gas becomes expensive in the future electric cars will be the norm. Toyota isn't pushing its future into hybrids no more either. Toyota is also heading full steam to electric.


----------



## ECOMCON

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Currently I'm in warehouse work where I make 50k/year. However I was a lead bookkeeper for 6 years along with many accounting and financial courses. I also have other skills too and far from financially illiterate. Also numbers are not opinionated, hybrids upfront additional cost will not be offset by the cheap gas. Once gas becomes expensive in the future electric cars will be the norm. Toyota isn't pushing its future into hybrids no more either. Toyota is also heading full steam to electric.


Swing & a miss TheDevilisaParttimer

hydrogen fuel cell technology Is Toyota' s Future
Different than EV.
But u already knew that


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Currently I'm in warehouse work where I make 50k/year. However I was a lead bookkeeper for 6 years along with many accounting and financial courses. I also have other skills too and far from financially illiterate. Also numbers are not opinionated, hybrids upfront additional cost will not be offset by the cheap gas. Once gas becomes expensive in the future electric cars will be the norm. Toyota isn't pushing its future into hybrids no more either. Toyota is also heading full steam to electric.





ECOMCON said:


> Swing & a miss TheDevilisaParttimer
> 
> hydrogen fuel cell technology Is Toyota' s Future
> Different than EV.
> But u already knew that


Personally I think hydrogen could potentially be better than electric but it has its own set of problems. The distribution center I work at has been fully hydrogen for 3 years now, we was fully electric before that (we work with food). Hydrogen just doesn't have the same power of current electric let alone gas but hydrogen can be refilled just as fast as gas. Toyota betting on the quick refill I believe. I think fast charge and very long range will be what wins out.


----------



## TomTheAnt

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> We are at the beginning of the age of the electric car.


Yes. At the _*beginning*_ of the age of the electric car. Until they are down to reasonable price levels, they are not viable choices for rideshare usage. Range and charging time also needs improvement.

I'm pretty sure OP is looking for something he could use fairly soon. Therefore a used hybrid could be a pretty good option. Listening to local mechanics' opinions is one thing, but searching the internet for actual users' opinions and experiences is usually pretty enlightening, too.


----------



## mbd

Used Camry is best
Gets good mpg, good space inside for pax, and lots of room in the trunk



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Personally I think hydrogen could potentially be better than electric but it has its own set of problems. The distribution center I work at has been fully hydrogen for 3 years now, we was fully electric before that (we work with food). Hydrogen just doesn't have the same power of current electric let alone gas but hydrogen can be refilled just as fast as gas. Toyota betting on the quick refill I believe. I think fast charge and very long range will be what wins out.


No infrastructure for Hf, too expensive 
Talked to few Toyota employees who drove HF in California , Toyota gave them a great lease payment deal , and they all said it costs too much to go nationwide 
Cost for the car is around 55k


----------



## ECOMCON

mbd said:


> Used Camry is best
> Gets good mpg, good space inside for pax, and lots of room in the trunk
> 
> No infrastructure for Hf, too expensive
> Talked to few Toyota employees who drove HF in California , Toyota gave them a great lease payment deal , and they all said it costs too much to go nationwide
> Cost for the car is around 55k


Of the "few Toyota employees" u conversed with do u remember any of their names, positions, responsibilities?


----------



## mbd

Nope
All from cal
Lease was very cheap
They worked at the corporate, Southern California, before the move


----------



## dryverjohn

Just get a used prius in a senior community, low miles never driven hard. Brakes last longer, first service interval is 100k miles, go synthetic oil every 10k miles and change your own cabin filter and air filter as needed, no tools required. The Prius holds value better than almost any other car on the road. I upgraded my headlights by replacing the bulbs for $45 and its outstanding now. They are super reliable, expected as an X car and easy to drive.


----------



## ECOMCON

mbd said:


> Nope
> All from cal
> Lease was very cheap
> They worked at the corporate, Southern California, before the move


These unknown salaried employees of the Toyota Motor Co shared their personal opinions about their employer's newest technology with an uber driver.

Ok, got it.
File under: Unsubstantiated nonsense


----------



## mbd

All of them moved


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

TomTheAnt said:


> Yes. At the _*beginning*_ of the age of the electric car. Until they are down to reasonable price levels, they are not viable choices for rideshare usage. Range and charging time also needs improvement.
> 
> I'm pretty sure OP is looking for something he could use fairly soon. Therefore a used hybrid could be a pretty good option. Listening to local mechanics' opinions is one thing, but searching the internet for actual users' opinions and experiences is usually pretty enlightening, too.


Well that's kind of my point. A Toyota Corolla 5k cheaper than Prius, get a corolla. If you're worried about gas in 2025 there probably will be better options at that point of time than Prius.



mbd said:


> All of them moved


Don't sweat that other guy that's never actually seen a hydrogen vehicle or fuel pump in person. I work with it daily and know the technology is already full term. Hydrogen is just substantially less potent than gas plus more expensive.https://www.ttnews.com/articles/warehouse-forklifts-finally-give-hydrogen-power-reason-be


----------



## dgates01

rideshare2870 said:


> The Toyota Prius. For some people it's hard to admit that.


One can get the Camry hybrid. It's more comfortable than the Prius. Average is 52 miles per gallon. Looks a LOT better on the outside too.


----------



## Michael1230nj

Getaway Car.


----------



## rideshare2870

dgates01 said:


> One can get the Camry hybrid. It's more comfortable than the Prius. Average is 52 miles per gallon. Looks a LOT better on the outside too.


True. I don't know too much about the Camry hybrid. All I know is the regular 2007-2011 camrys had issues with burning excessive oil, I'm not sure if that applies to the hybrid models but I agree it is better looking.


----------



## Terri Lee

Toyota Avalon Hybrid


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

dgates01 said:


> One can get the Camry hybrid. It's more comfortable than the Prius. Average is 52 miles per gallon. Looks a LOT better on the outside too.


Camry hybrid> Prius in my book. Prius might have better mpg but comfort counts a lot for me.


----------



## TomTheAnt

I’d much rather walk than drive a Prius. Hence, if I decide to get something else for U/L, it would definitely not be a Prius, but maybe some other used hybrid. Or not. We’ll see...


----------



## LyftNewbie10

Terri Lee said:


> Toyota Avalon Hybrid


It's a pretty sharp looking car:


----------



## Darrell Green Fan

ECOMCON said:


> Dude, there are fleets of police, taxi & government hybrids worldwide with maintenance records that don't support those guys positions.
> But whatever, Stick with ICE, the model T of propulsion


 As I said the best way to make this profitable is to get a cheap to run car and drive it until it dies, for a Toyota or Honda that could very well mean 300,000 miles. Below are the list of police departments that retain their police cars to 300,000 miles.

.


----------



## Mm cm

dgates01 said:


> One can get the Camry hybrid. It's more comfortable than the Prius. Average is 52 miles per gallon. Looks a LOT better on the outside too.


In my opinion are Honda Civic


----------



## TBone

BMW M3 or M5. Quit worrying about gas and repairs. Those are secondary to excitement and babes.


----------



## Bbonez

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> So anyone buying a hybrid will not profit now or later down the line, just a bad all around decision.


Not true, if your looking at buying a used car depending on your budget hybrid could definitely be more profitable. I bought a 10k used Prius about 2500 more than a comparable gas vehicle. At 44 mpg vs 24 mpg and the current $3 gas in CA I am saving 5 cents every mile I drive. I average 5k miles a month so in 10 months I will have saved $2500 and every mile after that will be a bonus. In CA gas prices will go up because of the new taxes. Also, electric cars are not free to operate in CA & I'm always at 3x baseline and would be paying over 35 cents a kilowatt to power an electric vehicle......


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Bbonez said:


> Not true, if your looking at buying a used car depending on your budget hybrid could definitely be more profitable. I bought a 10k used Prius about 2500 more than a comparable gas vehicle. At 44 mpg vs 24 mpg and the current $3 gas in CA I am saving 5 cents every mile I drive. I average 5k miles a month so in 10 months I will have saved $2500 and every mile after that will be a bonus. In CA gas prices will go up because of the new taxes. Also, electric cars are not free to operate in CA & I'm always at 3x baseline and would be paying over 35 cents a kilowatt to power an electric vehicle......


The comparable car to the Prius is a Toyota Corolla. At $10k you can get an like new corolla at 30/40 mpg. Now please do tell the year and mileage on your Prius then redo your math.


----------



## Mm cm

TomTheAnt said:


> I'd much rather walk than drive a Prius. Hence, if I decide to get something else for U/L, it would definitely not be a Prius, but maybe some other used hybrid. Or not. We'll see...


Get luxury vehicles then you will do Uber just to pay for the car...I got cadillac and it was the biggest mistake... I got the car according to the Uber web site and advertising ....that time no one know what was going on with Uber criminal rats. at least now we can share the reality


----------



## Bbonez

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The comparable car to the Prius is a Toyota Corolla. At $10k you can get an like new corolla at 30/40 mpg. Now please do tell the year and mileage on your Prius then redo your math.


I got a "like new" one. You want specifics but speak in generalities.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Bbonez said:


> I got a "like new" one. You want specifics but speak in generalities.


Okay 2016 corolla with 60k miles on it, 2015 with 30k, or maybe a 2017 with 50k. Take your pick I didn't shop around nor put up any filters. I just put in Toyota Corolla in car gurus. All in that 10k price range with no filters once again.https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/inven...itySelectingHelper.selectedEntity2=&zip=30016


----------



## Bbonez

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay 2016 corolla with 60k miles on it, 2015 with 30k, or maybe a 2017 with 50k. Take your pick I didn't shop around nor put up any filters. I just put in Toyota Corolla in car gurus. All in that 10k price range with no filters once again.https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/inven...itySelectingHelper.selectedEntity2=&zip=30016


It looks like you do have a filer on since all of those cars are in Georgia. I just looked at the same site and in California there isn't a Corolla within 100 miles of me with less miles than my Prius had for $10k. If I go 200 miles I can find some with 60k-70k miles my Prius had 78k on the clock. I'll take the Prius with about 15k more miles over a Corolla anytime, the savings at the gas station are real. The Corolla will depreciate quicker so when I sell in 3 years the Corolla will get $2k max with 200k+ miles, the Prius will go for $4k. If you want to pencil out the the #s with gas and resale value go ahead but I already know the Prius will win by a big margin.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay 2016 corolla with 60k miles on it, 2015 with 30k, or maybe a 2017 with 50k. Take your pick I didn't shop around nor put up any filters. I just put in Toyota Corolla in car gurus.https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/inven...itySelectingHelper.selectedEntity2=&zip=30016





Bbonez said:


> It looks like you do have a filer on since all of those cars are in Georgia. I just looked at the same site and in California there isn't a Corolla within 100 miles of me with less miles than my Prius had for $10k. If I go 200 miles I can find some with 60k-70k miles my Prius had 78k on the clock. I'll take the Prius with about 15k more miles over a Corolla anytime, the savings at the gas station are real. The Corolla will depreciate quicker so when I sell in 3 years the Corolla will get $2k max with 200k+ miles, the Prius will go for $4k. If you want to pencil out the the #s with gas and resale value go ahead but I already know the Prius will win by a big margin.


https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/inven...itySelectingHelper.selectedEntity2=&zip=30016 You were saying?










Bbonez said:


> It looks like you do have a filer on since all of those cars are in Georgia. I just looked at the same site and in California there isn't a Corolla within 100 miles of me with less miles than my Prius had for $10k. If I go 200 miles I can find some with 60k-70k miles my Prius had 78k on the clock. I'll take the Prius with about 15k more miles over a Corolla anytime, the savings at the gas station are real. The Corolla will depreciate quicker so when I sell in 3 years the Corolla will get $2k max with 200k+ miles, the Prius will go for $4k. If you want to pencil out the the #s with gas and resale value go ahead but I already know the Prius will win by a big margin.





Bbonez said:


> It looks like you do have a filer on since all of those cars are in Georgia. I just looked at the same site and in California there isn't a Corolla within 100 miles of me with less miles than my Prius had for $10k. If I go 200 miles I can find some with 60k-70k miles my Prius had 78k on the clock. I'll take the Prius with about 15k more miles over a Corolla anytime, the savings at the gas station are real. The Corolla will depreciate quicker so when I sell in 3 years the Corolla will get $2k max with 200k+ miles, the Prius will go for $4k. If you want to pencil out the the #s with gas and resale value go ahead but I already know the Prius will win by a big margin.












Bbonez said:


> It looks like you do have a filer on since all of those cars are in Georgia. I just looked at the same site and in California there isn't a Corolla within 100 miles of me with less miles than my Prius had for $10k. If I go 200 miles I can find some with 60k-70k miles my Prius had 78k on the clock. I'll take the Prius with about 15k more miles over a Corolla anytime, the savings at the gas station are real. The Corolla will depreciate quicker so when I sell in 3 years the Corolla will get $2k max with 200k+ miles, the Prius will go for $4k. If you want to pencil out the the #s with gas and resale value go ahead but I already know the Prius will win by a big margin.


----------



## Bbonez

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You were saying?


Hahaha even your website is thinking that ONE car is a scam, look what its saying now.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Idk still showing good on my end. Okay here's another at 11k.


----------



## BigRedDriver

What car?

Cheap and paid off.


----------



## Juggalo9er

jaxbeachrides said:


> I used to think the prius was best until I encountered all of the complex heating and cooling issues they encounter. I owned 6 and wouldn't buy another due to the no advance warning shutdown alone.
> 
> Honda civic hybrid was the best I owned so far. Tight on space but solid honda reliability with no crazy issues.
> 
> My latest and greatest shocker has been Chevy HHR. A solid drivetrain, can run on ethanol for about 7 cents a mile


Just wait until you replace that starter.... My sympathy is with you


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Juggalo9er said:


> Just wait until you replace that starter.... My sympathy is with you


For which car?


----------



## hrswartz

Hummer H4 ? just wonderin'


----------



## Juggalo9er

Hybrids are in their infancy... Until then I'll take my 42 mpg fossil fuel burner 
While eating out of a styrofoam container
In a car with all leather interior
Seal skin hubcabs
And some dice from the mirror








TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> For which car?


The hhr


----------



## GL1800SK

I was using my 2014 GMC Sierra SLE 4-door, but decided I liked the truck too much to let just anybody in it, so 12/24 I bought a 2005 Chrylser 300 touring, leather, 3.5 V-6, etc..... 157750 miles, it now has 160450, and it has been a great car. It cost me a little under $1000 to get it all fixed up (cleaning, polish, suspension, valve cover gaskets, etc) started using it for uber a few days later and the pax response has been great , and I actually have a car I like to drive instead of an econobox I would hate to drive. IMO any car you can afford and meets the requirements will do the job if maintained properly.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

GL1800SK said:


> I was using my 2014 GMC Sierra SLE 4-door, but decided I liked the truck too much to let just anybody in it, so 12/24 I bought a 2005 Chrylser 300 touring, leather, 3.5 V-6, etc..... 157750 miles, it now has 160450, and it has been a great car. It cost me a little under $1000 to get it all fixed up (cleaning, polish, suspension, valve cover gaskets, etc) started using it for uber a few days later and the pax response has been great , and I actually have a car I like to drive instead of an econobox I would hate to drive. IMO any car you can afford and meets the requirements will do the job if maintained properly.
> View attachment 296809
> View attachment 296810


Quality of life do have its place. I had a Honda Fit and after a few hours my legs would get cramped. Now I'm in a bigger car it's no longer a problem, hence I can stay on the road longer. Anyway I'm glad for you, that you got something you happy with.


----------



## Sal29

A used 2015 Prius is the best car for Uber, Lyft, Amazon Flex, Food Delivery, etc.
2015 Prii have an updated inverter far far less likely to fail, they have different pistons and piston rings making oil burning issues almost impossible, etc compared to early Gen 3 Prii.
The only thing you have to do is install an oil catch can and do routine maintenance.
After that, a used 2015 Prius will be arguably the most reliable used 2015 car you can buy. The only caveat is that if the car already has a clogged egr system, intake manifold, etc then you'd have to get those cleaned before installing the oil catch can.


----------



## Bbonez

Sal29 said:


> The only thing you have to do is install an oil catch can and do routine maintenance.
> After that, a used 2015 Prius will be arguably the most reliable used 2015 car you can buy. The only caveat is that if the car already has a clogged egr system, intake manifold, etc then you'd have to get those cleaned before installing the oil catch can.


Do not install a catch can. They are just an additional expense and can do more harm than good.


----------



## TomTheAnt

Bbonez said:


> Do not install a catch can. They are just an additional expense and can do more harm than good.


How is preventing oil being sent back into the intake where it doesn't belong a bad thing? Do tell.


----------



## BobMarley

Juggalo9er said:


> Hybrids are in their infancy... Until then I'll take my 42 mpg fossil fuel burner
> While eating out of a styrofoam container
> In a car with all leather interior
> Seal skin hubcabs
> And some dice from the mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hhr


Just admit it... you're an asshole, yotta yo yotta yo yotta yo.


----------



## Bbonez

TomTheAnt said:


> How is preventing oil being sent back into the intake where it doesn't belong a bad thing? Do tell.


Catch cans have been know to fail in cold weather and have ruined engines. Most of the "gunk" you see when you drain the catch can was caused by the catch can. Good thread on it here:

https://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/827179-Thoughts-on-catch-cans


----------



## peteyvavs

T


Juggalo9er said:


> Just wait until you replace that starter.... My sympathy is with you


hat why you get the extended warranty


----------



## Uberfunitis

I would say get a vehicle that you would want if you were not doing Uber. Uber has an extremely high turnover rate with drivers so there is a pretty high chance that you will not be doing this for all that long.


----------



## TomTheAnt

Bbonez said:


> Catch cans have been know to fail in cold weather and have ruined engines. Most of the "gunk" you see when you drain the catch can was caused by the catch can. Good thread on it here:
> 
> https://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/827179-Thoughts-on-catch-cans


Maybe problem with Audi engines, then.

Plenty of guys running their GM vehicles with one, even in cold climates, and to date I've neaver heard anybody having any issues. Just the opposite.

Only a couple of examples.

https://www.gm-trucks.com/forums/topic/179647-still-not-sold-on-a-catch-can-check-here/https://www.silveradosierra.com/eco...5-3-liter-oil-catch-can-research-t392354.htmlhttps://www.camaro6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=437278


----------



## Juggalo9er

peteyvavs said:


> T
> 
> hat why you get the extended warranty


Show me an extended warranty worth getting that covers the starter....


----------



## Bbonez

TomTheAnt said:


> Plenty of guys running their GM vehicles with one, even in cold climates, and to date I've neaver heard anybody having any issues. Just the opposite.


I read through the first 17 pages of the one link you posted. On page 8 it says someone blew an engine and GM denied the warranty because it had a catch can. The remaining pages were people arguing back and forth with no evidence to support either opinion. People that sell them and people that manufacture them are obviously making them sound necessary but they have a vested interest in selling them.


----------



## KingEsmo

Tesla Boom


----------



## TomTheAnt

Bbonez said:


> The remaining pages were people arguing back and forth with no evidence to support either opinion.


A bit like on the Audi page. So, not really conclusive with either argument.

I don't live in cold climate, so the catch can in my truck works just fine. Catches a whole bunch of oil that would otherwise unnecessarily go back into the intake. And my truck isn't even direct injected engine where it's even more essential to remove the oil.


----------



## PlanoGuber

Ford C-Max. 2015 or newer. Resale value is garbage compared to similar year/mileage Prius. They can be had for nothing. I get 45mpg+ in mine and the parts are cheap Ford parts, vs Toyota which costs more to buy parts for if you're doing all your own maintenance.

Don't buy a 2013 or 2014, known transmission issues. It was sorted out by 2015. SEL trim has leather and you can wipe off the funk of Ubering. Huge legroom. I'd put it up against a Camry/Altima legroom and probably win. The high roofline makes it feel huge inside.

Doesn't hold shit worth of suitcases. Two or three in the hatch and then everything else is coming in the front seats. Haven't bumped anyone yet, but I've come close.

Many interior parts are shared with the Ford Escape. Same drivetrain as the Fusion Hybrid and Lincoln MKZ Hybrid.

If you can't walk out and buy one of these used and easily cover your costs even part-time Ubering, you have no business Ubering. 

And no it's not my primary vehicle... but if it had to be, I'd prefer it over a Prius.


----------



## Sal29

CMAX is definitely cheaper but the real world fuel economy is much worse than than advertised and significantly worse than a 2015 Prius V. The CMAX would be the better option over 50k or 75k miles, but over the course of 200k or 300k miles the Prius V would be much cheaper overall because of better reliability and much better fuel economy(especially in CA or if gas prices go up). I know that CARB states have extended inverter warranties but all the 2015 Prii have the upgraded superreliable inverters anyway.


----------



## PlanoGuber

Sal29 said:


> CMAX is definitely cheaper but the real world fuel economy is much worse than than advertised and significantly worse than a 2015 Prius V. The CMAX would be the better option over 50k or 75k miles, but over the course of 200k or 300k miles the Prius V would be much cheaper overall because of better reliability and much better fuel economy(especially in CA or if gas prices go up). I know that CARB states have extended inverter warranties but all the 2015 Prii have the upgraded superreliable inverters anyway.


They did adjust down their original 47/47/47 mpg rating they had in 2013. But I still have most of my drives with 45+ mpg. When comparing similar year models with similar mileage, you might pay $5-10k more for a Prius V. I get the Toyota reliability piece, but when you can buy almost two for the price of a single Prius V...


----------



## theonearmedman

Toyota Camry Hybrid.

I do Uber in a truck. Chevy Colorado 2.8 turbodiesel. Gets good mpgs and get lots of compliments


----------



## iSeee

I feel like a used Acura ILX would be a great car, since you can use it for Select and Lux, and 2016-2017 ILX's sell for well under 20K , low miles too


----------



## tryingforthat5star

Someone once said this on here and I'll never forget it lol.

Toyota, it's so good even ISIS uses it on the battlefield.


----------



## Uber20/20

I would go with 100K car, u could make that in a year anyway


----------



## Toocutetofail

I inquired about purchasing a Toyota Prius 2010 - 1 last night, a mechanic told me to stay away because of burning engine oil issues. Expect to replace the engine with used as well as have battery issues.

im so confused as to why prius is very popular in our local airport.


----------



## Sal29

He's overstating the problems. The battery can go bad but it's incredibly rare. 
The inverter can fail but that's covered by an extended warranty in CARB states.
The oil burning issues are more common at high mileage for early gen 3s but nonexistent in 2015 Gen 3s because of different pistons and piston rings. The other problem is clogged egr systems? but that can be prevented with an oil catch can. If you can afford a 2015, go for that one because it has different pistons, piston rings and a different inverter compared to early gen 3s.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

ECOMCON said:


> Swing & a miss TheDevilisaParttimer
> 
> hydrogen fuel cell technology Is Toyota' s Future
> Different than EV.
> But u already knew that


Here we are 2 years later:

*Fuel Cell Cars: A Commercial Failure*

The IDTechEx report "Advanced Electric Cars 2020-2040" forecasts fuel-cell cars globally through 2040 and finds they continue to be a commercial failure for the next two decades. While fuel-cell electric vehicles (FCEVs) have been on the table as the long-range zero-emission vehicles to challenge the battery-electric vehicle (BEV), they have major drawbacks:


Currently, fuel cell cars cost over 1.6x as much to buy and up to three times as much to run in fuel costs, depending on your location (compared to the average internal combustion engine). In contrast, BEVs are increasingly reaching TCO parity with ICE vehicles in different markets around the world today.
FCEVs rely on Li-ion batteries for high power and energy harvesting, increasing costs (the Nikola One has a 250kWh battery).
Fuel cells have moving parts, which means maintenance costs can be higher than BEVs.
Batteries are heading towards million-mile life and 1000-mile range with 2 - 4C charging this decade: by the time fuel cell cars are affordable, batteries will have caught up and will be cheaper.
Fundamentally, it costs more energy to drive per mile using hydrogen than a battery because of the 60% efficiency with heat losses, in addition to using electricity from the grid to create green hydrogen.


----------



## wallae

Anthony Gabriana said:


> What would be the most comfortable car of passengers, best mpg and most reliable.


The cheapest car or van you can get. 
I would seriously advise you find out how much drivers in your specific area are making before you do anything.
Before covid, here in my specific city Monday through Thursday you can only make about eight dollars an hour. 
On evening weekends I can make 22 an hour going in before the drunks go home from the bars avoiding punk.
The rate here is only $.60 a mile +.08 A minute


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

tryingforthat5star said:


> Someone once said this on here and I'll never forget it lol.
> 
> Toyota, it's so good even ISIS uses it on the battlefield.


The vehicle your referring to has the designation of "technical"

Or Non-standard Tactical vehicle.

The use of these goes WAY WAY back and isn't a recent thing at all.

They are literally just pickup trucks with bed mounted machine gun or AA gun.

The "better" ones had their running lights and interior lights stripped out and had camo paint.

And for the record the advantage for these vehicles is the parts are much easier to source in a war zone.

Real proper fighting vehicles ALA humvees ect, when your in a third world country ordering Milspec humvee parts is going to be tricky, however if you walk into a toyota shop and ask for a set of brake pads for a pickup truck...

you'll probably get them.

And in terms of what brand are used by irregular militaries, revolutionaries ect.

My experience?

1. Toyota 70%
2. Landrover 25%
3. something else 5%


----------



## Soldiering

These 2 prii have given me an acount north of 100k. So yea I love a Prius.


----------



## DudeUbering

Soldiering said:


> These 2 prii have given me an acount north of 100k. So yea I love a Prius.


what do they pay you to carry the billboard around?


----------



## Soldiering

4 to 6 a month basically


----------



## DudeUbering

Soldiering said:


> 4 to 6 a month basically


based on hours?


----------

